# Task List and Bid Sheets for CBS Construction in Florida



## ownerbuilder (Oct 11, 2021)

I am going to be starting on a CBS (Concrete Block Structure) single family residence construction in Florida.  Does anyone know where I can obtain a generic task list for a CBS Home and bid sheets (slab, block wall, electrical, plumbing, tie beam, trusses, septic, etc) tailored to CBS homes using the FBC (Florida Building Code).  A normal wood frame home task list is very different from Florida construction.  Thank you.


----------

